# When SHTF



## krieghund (Jun 12, 2010)

A Saudi Prince warns of apocalypse

Sound like time is running out on them and I'm right in the middle of it!!!


Check it out



Prince warns S. Arabia of apocalypse


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2010)

Time will tell, but I have felt that this would happen in my lifetime. Once it does, there's no telling what will happen.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2010)

Man, I'd hate to be in the region if that goes down! Secure the gates, and man all guns.


----------



## krieghund (Jun 12, 2010)

Secure the gates? in may 2003 our gate disappeared when 600kg of TNt/RDx made a 18 foot crater where it used to be.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, 600kg will put a dent in your concrete, from what I hear!


----------

